# Underwater Camera(4x4) - Clear Water Lakes



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

I hear you can only use underwater cameras in lakes with clear water. 
Which lakes can you use them in?  
Which lakes can you not use them in?  

Does any one have the new 4x4 system with 360 degree viewing by Aqua Vu?
Do you like it?

Thanks
BD


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes the camera depends on the day. Some days strawberry will have really good visability and other days not so good. The only lakes I haven't been able to see them in is Utah Lake and Sulphur Creek (wyoming). Sometimes the water is really cloudy in lakes that are clear on other days. I only get about 8 feet of visability on a really clear lake.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive been fishing with guys that have underwater cameras. I thought it was really cool. We were at Hunntington res the first time. Visibility was decent at best. We picked up a couple trout. We were in about 10' of water with 6' of ice and slush.
The second time was at Strawberry, 20' of water 18" of ice. Much better visiblilty. The only problem is we were playing with the stupid camera more than we were fishing.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with the other posts, I have fished with guys at the berry & the picture has been pretty clear. We had problems watching it while we were fishing because we would set the hook based off the picture as soon as we would watch them put it in their mouth. We would usually jerk the hook out of their mouth without setting the hook.

I just got one off of e-bay this week. The camera works well, but the LED lights around the mouth dont work :evil: Im going to try it out this weekend to see if I can still see , if not, i guess I will be ordering a new camera. How often do you guys that use them actually use the dimmer lights on the aqua vu?? We were playing around the other night & even though the led lights didnt work, we could still see pretty good in pitch dark conditions. It seemed like there were other lights in the camera that you could not see, But showed up with the picture. :?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

STEVO said:


> The camera works well, but the LED lights around the mouth dont work :evil: Im going to try it out this weekend to see if I can still see , if not, i guess I will be ordering a new camera. How often do you guys that use them actually use the dimmer lights on the aqua vu?? We were playing around the other night & even though the led lights didnt work, we could still see pretty good in pitch dark conditions. It seemed like there were other lights in the camera that you could not see, But showed up with the picture. :?


I think all of the Aqua Vu brand work that way, as well as that cheaper fishtv. You can't see the lights around the mouth turn on but when you dial up the dimmer knob they work(even though you can't see them come on). I tested my theory at S.W. pointed one of the display models at a painted cardboard box dialed the dimmer switch and could see the reflection through the viewer screen but could not see it with my naked eye. 
P.S. I feel I get more use out of my flasher IMO than my buddy's camera.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> I think all of the Aqua Vu brand work that way, as well as that cheaper fishtv. You can't see the lights around the mouth turn on but when you dial up the dimmer knob they work(even though you can't see them come on). I tested my theory at S.W. pointed one of the display models at a painted cardboard box dialed the dimmer switch and could see the reflection through the viewer screen but could not see it with my naked eye.


I went to sportsmans & tried a few of them out. When I would use the dimmer knob, The lights around the fish's mouth would turn on. When I had the camera in the dark, i could barely see a red colored light down inside the camera, But none of the other outer lights were working. Im hoping my camera will work out ok. The price on a new camera with the 100" ft cord was $140.00 :shock:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

SteveO- what brand did you buy? 140 bucks doesn't seem that bad compared to the Aqua Vu SRT that's like 440 or the 4x4 thats like 550. Sucks anyways man, if you do have to buy a new one try the aquavu.com or naturevision.com you can usually pick a refurb for a pretty good deal under their factory outlet...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought the Aqua-vu scout XL off e-bay for $120.00. The screen & camera works great, But just not the lights on the camera itself. I was looking at just the new cord & fish camera. A replacement camera with the 100' ft cord was $140.00. Everything else on the aquaview works great. It was used, so thats just the chance you take sometimes I guess. Im thinking it will still work pretty well though. I was looking at the aqua-vu color screen. Mabey in a couple years!!!


----------

